
Bill Hewlett & Dave Packard (HP) - Early Years - chwolfe
http://www.hp.com/retiree/history/founders/bdinterview.html
======
chwolfe
We all start somewhere: "The first products weren't very romantic, I'll tell
you. There was a shocking machine to enable you to lose weight; a clock drive
for a telescope and a magic eye to turn on a urinal at Stanford."

